# Steeltreff am lake luzern



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Nun ist es endlich soweit. Wie angekündigt möchte ich ein Steeltreff ins Leben rufen. Ob 26er, 29er oder 69er...egal, alle sind willkommen.

Warum ich sowas möchte??? Um endlich mal eure heissen Öfen anzufassen und von nah zu sehen. 

Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin ca. ??? Jahre alt, bike schon seit 1992 und lebe seit nun...na ja noch nicht aber den Vertrag hab ich jetzt unterschrieben...in Hergiswil am schönen Vierwaldstättersee.
Einige konnten ja schon meine Bikes bestaunen und seit kurzem hab ich ein neues Steelecht bekommen.

Tja, ich steh auf Stahl und die filigrane klassische Form.
Mein Altes gehört jetzt meinem besten Freund...





Mein Neues...





Ich steh einfach auf Stahl... egal wo





Kurz abgeschweift...sorry

Ich möchte das Treffen natürlich bei mir veranstalten.
Es sollte am morgen mit einem Käffchen beginnen, bisschen plaudern. Danach werden wir uns auf eine hübsche Tour machen. 

Zur Auswahl steht das Stanser Horn...





Danach über den "Mueterschwandebärg" 





runter nach Alpnach, über die "Rängg" einen schönen Singeltrail runter an den See und nach Hergiswil.

Wenn wir dann zurück sind wird geduscht und frisch gemacht für geselliges Beisammensein.

Natürlich fehlt es nicht an Getränken





und Speisen. 

Für Don Trailo und andere wie mich gibt auch einen guten Vino für die Seele


*MEINE FRAGE NUN AN EUCH DIE LUST HABEN TEILZUNEHMEN:*

Wann sollte das ganze denn stattfinden? Möchte da eure Meinungen hören und werde dann einen Termin festlegen.

Schreibt hier rein und zeigt mir gleichzeitig mit was für einem Gerät ihr dabei seit.

Ich freue mich einige dann beim Steeltreff begrüssen zu können.

  See you onkel doc


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2011)

das klingt ja grossartig!

insofern der termin mir passt, würde ich gerne kommen. und wenn ich komme, bringe ich das hier mit:





98er GT psyclone 853er reynolds fillet brazed 

einen termin zu nennen finde ich noch schwierig. ab wann hats denn bei euch keinen schnee mehr ;-) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (3. Februar 2011)

Sollte der Termin passen, wäre ich mit dem hier am Start:







Übrigens hammergeiles Mopped, deins?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2011)

schön von dir zu hören. Es werde sich die üblichen verdächtigen melden.

Termin ist eben schwierig was zu finden. macht mir einfach vorschläge.

Denke ab april sollte gehen. Natürlich kann man die tour ja dann anpassen. Möchte euch nur den mund wässrig machen mit den bildern.

Für geht es eigentlich fast immer...ausgenommen sind die marathonwochenende der IXS und einige wochenende wo ich arbeite.

Viele haben ja auch noch rennwochenende wo sie nicht können.

Ob samstags oder sonntags ist mir egal. Denke da aber an samstags, damit man dann noch sonntags zu hause ist bei familie oder dergleichen.

Ok, ich mach mal einige vorschläge:

2./3. april
28./29. mai

20./21:august
3./4. september (gehe eh nicht mehr an die eurobike)
10./11. sept. O-Tour Marathon
17./18: sept.

gebt mir einfach bescheid


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Februar 2011)

great, in deiner gegend bin ich noch keinen meter gefahren

wenns nach mir ginge spätsommer
da ich vor der sonnenwende schon ein 29er ost-ch und ein ti tref im rheintal ansteht.... alles bla bla
 es geht im spätsommer bon ich brauchbar und ihr müsst nicht warten......

wenn ich das anmerken darf
erfahrungsgemäss langes datum in voraus und fix machen
viele wollen können aber nicht und andere kommen wollen und geniessen *einen tag **der besonderen ART*


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2011)

Jep das moped ist meins. Schmücke mich nicht mit fremden federn
1936er jahrgang, norton 500ccm. macht ordentlich krach. Momentan in der auffrischungskur beim mech des vertrauens.

Dein wiesmann gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Bestaune es schon seit langem. 

Damit könnt ihr beide an den start gehen...




elrond schrieb:


> Sollte der Termin passen, wäre ich mit dem hier am Start:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## singlestoph (3. Februar 2011)

stahl hab ich auch






mir geht wahrscheinlich ende april und ende mai


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Februar 2011)

Die Norton ist klasse!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2011)

Werde es mir zu herzen nehmen. Mir ist auch spähtsommer vorgeschwebt. September wäre ok. 
Kann mir aber auch vorstellen im april oder mai ein warmup zu starten. 
Allen wird es ja eh nicht gehen.

werde mich am weekend noch mit meiner holden besprechen. Bin mit meinen terminen immer extrem durcheinander und sie weiss meine besser als ich selbst

Werde euch zwei termine dann vorschlagen. eines vor der hauptsaison und eines im spähtsommer.




Don Trailo schrieb:


> great, in deiner gegend bin ich noch keinen meter gefahren
> 
> wenns nach mir ginge spätsommer
> da ich vor der sonnenwende schon ein 29er ost-ch und ein ti tref im rheintal ansteht.... alles bla bla
> ...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2011)

@singlestoph
da hast du einiges an metall zu bieten. das serotta, bontrager und wiesmann sind toll. bring gleich alle drei mit...

@blumenhummer
Ich steh einfach auf retro...war ein unschlagbares angebot damals...da musste ich zugreifen...meiner freundin gefällts auch


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Februar 2011)

Unsere Motorräder sind zwar italienischer Herkunft, sie verfügen jedoch ebenfalls über Stahlrahmen. Deine Begeisterung vermag ich durchaus zu teilen. Die aktuelle Norton Commando 961 finde ich allerdings ebenfalls traumhaft schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (3. Februar 2011)

das rotgelbe serotta ist noch nicht fertig, das wiesmann öhm hat wenig gänge und das schwarze bontrager keine schlaue federgabel ... 
ein paar räer hab ich bis dann hoffentlich auch noch verkauft ...

aber irgendwas das taugt find ich sicher


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2011)

Motorrad italienischer herkunft mit gitterrohrrahmen hatte ich auch mal...750er SS...geile maschine. Leider zu anfällig bei kühlen temperaturen, obwohl ich eine vergaserheizung montieren liess. Die norton läuft und läuft und läuft ohne probleme.



Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Unsere Motorräder sind zwar italienischer Herkunft, sie verfügen jedoch ebenfalls über Stahlrahmen. Deine Begeisterung vermag ich durchaus zu teilen. Die aktuelle Norton Commando 961 finde ich allerdings ebenfalls traumhaft schön...


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> 750er SS



Verkleidet oder unverkleidet? Die Norton ist auf jeden Fall viel schöner...


----------



## elrond (3. Februar 2011)

Die Norton könnte einen wirklich wieder auf dumme Gedanken bringen. 
Aber nachdem ich letztes Jahr meine Kawa W650 verkauft habe, habe ich das Thema Mopped für mich endgültig abgehakt, das hatte ich zwar schon einmal vor Jahren nach dem Verkauf meiner Duc 900 Monster gedacht aber diesmal ist's für immer - hoff ich.


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Februar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Kawa W650



Von ihrer Estrella - allerdings einer kleinen 250er - hat sich meine Frau vor einiger Zeit getrennt, weil sie davon ausging, dass ihr ihre 900er Monster mehr Fahrspaß bereitet. Inzwischen bereut sie den Verkauf jedoch sehr. So eine Norton würde ihr bestimmt gefallen...


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn das nicht so verflixt weit wäre...

Nachdem ich letzten Sommer die schöne Schweiz schon bikenderweise erfahren durfte, juckt es mich ein wenig in den Fingern. Vorausgesetzt, ein deutscher Flachlandtiroler mit Formallergie, der zudem noch eine Lefty an sein Stahlgeröhr geschraubt hat, wäre überhaupt willkommen. Würde dann natürlich mit diesem Gerät aufkreuzen:




Termin? Mir egal, planen kann ich im Moment ohnehin nicht. Würde mich dann ggf. sehr kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (4. Februar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> stahl hab ich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe, so ähnlich sieht es bei uns in der Wohnung auch aus !





Gruß,
P,N,M


----------



## singlestoph (4. Februar 2011)

ti-vorbau am stumpi? ich hab nen litespeed ti vorbau am schwarzen serotta

langfristig müssen das t-max und das orange bonti weg aber ich hab nochmals nen t-max rahmen ....

Das ti serotta ist schon weg dafür ein  anderes ti hardtail da aber das gehört ja dann eher ans ti treffen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Februar 2011)

etwas OT  Wünsche Euch allen jetzt schon ganz vieeeeeeeeeeel Spaß.


----------



## Spaltinho (4. Februar 2011)

@singlestoph:
nee, ist ein normaler Stahlvorbau am Stumpi.
Mein Favorit in deinem Reigen ist übrigens das Wiesmann. Ein Traum, den ich mir auch irgendwann noch erfüllen muss. Bisher hab ich lediglich eine Gabel von ihm am Lobster.

So, nun ist Schluss für heute.
Gute Nacht !


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2011)

@Blumenhummer
War eine mit verschalung...geiles gerät das ding. Mit spezialcarbongeröhr hinten raus. Musste das teil mal stehen lassen bei einer polizeikontrolle in die schwägalp hoch...die assis.

Darum fahr ich jetzt diese alte maschine namens norton. Mein zweiter schatz neben meiner freundin und hund. Damit kommt ich noch bis 100km/h. Brauche den geschwindigkeitsrausch nicht mehr. Den hab ich ja beim biken.

Und für alle...das teil ist unverkäuflich

@Jaypeare
Alles kann kommen. Egal ob mit lefty oder starr. Das macht ein hübsches treffen ja aus...individualität. Auch deutsche...bin ja selbst ein halber deutscherfrankenland...

Von mir aus auch einer mit nem einrad...wenn es denn aus stahl ist.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...bin ja selbst ein halber deutscherfrankenland...



Na dann haben wir ja den gleichen Ursprung. I bin fei a waschechder Cobbuicher.


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mit spezialcarbongeröhr hinten raus. Musste das teil mal stehen lassen bei einer polizeikontrolle in die schwägalp hoch...



Da verstehen die Sheriffs leider keinen Spaß - auch nicht bei Zweizylindern. Ich war einige Jahre lang sehr häufig auf dem Anneau du Rhin zu Gast. Dort gab es immer wieder böses Blut, weil meine von vielen als relativ laut empfundene Duc die Geräuschkontrolle ohne Beanstandung überstand, während einige Vierzylinder selbst mit säuselnden Serientöpfen keine Chance auf die Erteilung der begehrten Plakette hatten. Ok, mit offenen Termignonis ohne db-Eater habe ich es auch nur ein einziges Mal (vergeblich) probiert...



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Darum fahr ich jetzt diese alte maschine namens norton.



Das klingt - im doppelten Wortsinn - nach einer feinen Lösung.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> das teil ist unverkäuflich



Schade eigentlich...


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2011)

du glaubst es nicht genau diese termignonis waren das problem.
Na gut, wenn der preis stimmt werde eventuell auch ich schwach...

@jaypeare
ich bin ein weissenburger
würde dir auch ne schlafmöglichkeit bieten wenn du kommst. kann man alles organisieren...


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> du glaubst es nicht



Doch, durchaus...


----------



## zingel (4. Februar 2011)

jenach Termin komm ich auch kurz vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Stahlross über die Rütliwiese - das wird ein Spaß...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Mit dem Stahlross über die Rütliwiese - das wird ein Spaß...


 
aber bitte am ersten august dann hast du auch hindernisse....


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aber bitte am ersten august dann hast du auch hindernisse....



öhm, vielleicht lieber nicht  !


----------



## Fezza (4. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aber bitte am ersten august dann hast du auch hindernisse....



Würde meine Gabel ausleihen, damit die Rütliwiesenbevölkerung auch zufrieden wär


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2011)

Und mit welchem bike beglückt uns denn zingel???


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Und mit welchem bike beglückt uns denn zingel???


 
*1983 Fisher Competition wäre mein favorit*


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aber bitte am ersten august



Sind die Terminfindungsbemühungen damit bereits abgeschlossen?


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Februar 2011)

nagativ...obwohl 1. August am lake luzern...wäre sicher auch was.
Bin noch dabei einen zu eruieren.
Das fisher wäre geil!!!!!!
Hoffe bin dann nicht der einzige mit 26er rädern unterm hintern.
Heute ist ein schöner tag raus zu gehen. werde mal die gegend unsicher macher. Einen wunderschönen tag wünsch ich euch allen.


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hoffe bin dann nicht der einzige mit 26er rädern unterm hintern.
> Heute ist ein schöner tag raus zu gehen. werde mal die gegend unsicher macher. Einen wunderschönen tag wünsch ich euch allen.



keine sorge, ich komme auch mit kleinen rädern - wobei  bis sommer kann noch viel passieren 

ich wünsche ebenfalls ein schönes wochenende und hole nach dem frühstück gleich mal den renner raus - natürlich aus stahl 




scapin_13 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. Februar 2011)

Man war das heute ein wahnsinnstag!!!!! 
Hier noch impressionen der gegend wo wir unterwegs sein werden. Auch mein hund ist voll dabei im bikefieberkleiner scherz am rande.









Und morgen gehts nochmals auf tour.

Ach ja, sorry für das plasterad...denkt es euch einfach weg und geniest die aussicht. Das lapierre wird jetzt auch verkauft...schweren herzens.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Februar 2011)

topwetter bei euch  doc
ja und heute kommts besser


heute erste echte steelfahrt 
bin gespannt

unsere dogs mögen zwar schnee lieber, als weicher pflutischiger untergrund





 schöne trails oder strassenkehren allerseits


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>





Don Trailo schrieb:


>


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>



OT/btw: Echt kein Wunder, daß bei solchen Gehaltsunterscheiden und bei dem  Panorama so viele Ärzte aus Deutschland nach Schweiz abwandern, oder?!


----------



## singlestoph (6. Februar 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> OT/btw: Echt kein Wunder, daß bei solchen Gehaltsunterscheiden und bei dem  Panaroma so viele Ärzte aus Deutschland nach Schweiz abwandern, oder?!



wo man sogar ohne blöde angemault zu werden plastikräder fahren kann, titan und stahl erkennen die hippies hier nichtmal mehr ......

eigentlich sollte es sich die schweiz überlegen gar keine ärzte architekten und manager selbst auszubilden. man könnte haufenweise geld sparen ... 

die schweizer maulen sowieso nur rum wenn sie mal richtig arbeiten müssen


----------



## schlaffe wade (6. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> unsere dogs mögen zwar schnee lieber, als weicher pflutischiger untergrund



sorry für OT: welche gattung ist denn der verfolger. erinnert mich fast ein wenig an unsere prinzessin auf der erbse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. Februar 2011)

was für ein wetter bei uns 




  OT/die  10 jährige dame links ist Podenco Ibicenco/Vizsla mix
 der  9  jährige  rüde Podenco Ibicenco/ galgo espanol bastard


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2011)

Ärzte kommt nur...in stans gäbe es ein spital wo noch gute ärzte gebraucht würden. Meine freundin musste erst vor noch nicht langer zeit ihren achillessehnen-abriss operieren...op gut gekommen aber die ärzte dort...ne katastrophe und betreuung.

Ja, die gegend ist himmlisch hier für biker und arbeiter. Arbeiten tu ich aber immer noch in der bundesstadt.

So kann es hier aber auch ausschauen...





aber eben auch so...





Heute war wieder ein super tag. War mit meinem grünen unterwegs. Das teil hält wirklich viel aus. War mal wieder mit kollegen unterwegs bei denen der freeridespass nicht zu kurz kommt. Natürlich war ich nicht der schnellste aber auch nicht der langsamste...

Grüsse aus der sonnigen innerschweiz


----------



## schlaffe wade (6. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> OT/die  10 jährige dame links ist Podenco Ibicenco/Vizsla mix
> der  9  jährige  rüde Podenco Ibicenco/ galgo espanol bastard



OT: ah, galgo kann ich auch anbieten. 2 jahre jung.

und damit ich den fred vom onkel nicht zumüll: stahl hätt ich auch, aber: 1. sehr schmale reifen 23mm)  und 2. momentan nicht in meinem besitz, weil grrrmmppffhh  DHL...


----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2011)

Schöne Bilder!

Bei uns pisst es seid Freitag ununterbrochen. Sogar das Derby ist ausgefallen. Hätten halt am Millerntor spielen sollen 

Aber ich war trotzdem auf meinem DK SST unterwegs  Ich muss mir das mit der Schweiz doch mal ernsthaft überlegen. bin aber leider kein Arzt 

Robert


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2011)

Alles kann kommen, das ein stahlbock mitbringt und mit uns auf eine tour gehen kann. 
Keine panik wegen zumüllen meines fred. Hier darf man dann auch mal über was anderes schreiben. 

Wäre doch cool wenn dann noch leute kommen könnten.

Termine stehen fest.
Schreibt mir wann es euch gehen könnte.

Sonntag 28. August
Samstag 03. September
Samstag 17.September

Haben uns jetzt für den Spähtsommer entschieden. Mehr Zeit zur Planung und für euch es einzuplanen.

gruss onkeldoc


----------



## ideallinie (7. Februar 2011)

Also auf Steeltreff hätte ich generell Lust und würde auch mit meinem Koxinga anreisen.
Am letzten Augustwochende ist allerdings der Ötztaler RM, sonst gerne.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2011)

Schöne tage hier bei uns. Hoffentlich bleibt es so am wochenende.
Muss leider in bern bleiben. Aber auch dort gehts zum steelen.





Hoffentlich wird es nicht mehr so wie auf dem bild.


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2011)

hier am lake zurich ist ebenfalls der frühling ausgebrochen. ich bin sicher das kalte weisse kommt nochmal zurück. nach den letzten tagen wird das dann aber umso härter...


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2011)

So, nun habe ich mich für ein datum entschieden.
Möchte das treffen am samstag den 3. september durchführen.

Was spricht dagegen??? Ich hoffe doch nichts.

Ich denke das es dann noch temperaturmässig i.o. ist und es auch vom wetter her geht.

Und dass es nicht so langweilig wird hier ein foto meiner tour heute. Bestes winterwetter. negatives von meinem bike??? Fehlanzeige. Ne richtig geile maschine. Die racesaison kann kommen.
Einsatz: Mendrisio bikemarathon: Mit meinem neuen rocky element
           Estevayer                  ; Mit meinem Steelecht
           Golden race                : Steelecht
           O-Tour                      : Steelecht
           ev noch andere





Neuer lenker von KCNC und titanschräubchen am vorbau.





Schönes weekend noch an alle steeler


----------



## singlestoph (12. Februar 2011)

dagegen?

das vielleicht? http://www.eurobike-show.de/

ausser dass man dann ja da nachder eurobeikparty wo die ganzen besoffenen bikejournalisten rumschleichen am sonntag morgen früh auch nach luzern jetten kann anstatt am publikumstag in der schlage zu stehen wenn sabine spitz oder hans rey autogrammstunden ......

Sa/So ist für mich als bikeshopbesitzer nicht sooo schlecht , dann muss ich den laden nicht zuviele tage zumachen .....

obwohl man kann ja auch alle 2 jahre da hin gehen

mal schaun was dann sonst noch so alles an dem WE .... ich hab sowieso nicht die geringste ahnung wann genau ich überhaupt im shop und nicht auf reisen sein werde dieses jahr ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2011)

Auch sonntags kein problem. Ok, sagen wir einfach am wochenende des 3./4. September.

Ich war früher jedes jahr an diesem anlass. Mitlerweile hat sich das ganze aber totgetreten dort. 

Ich gehe eben nicht mehr hin. Geniesse die zeit lieber bei mir im heimischen als in der lechzenden menschenmenge die immer alles anfassen und rümknipsen.

Das datum steht. hoffe ihr werdet zahlreich erscheinen.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Februar 2011)

*bin dabei*
die EB finde ich auch an den werkttagen todlangweilig- alle 3 jahren genügen um gewisse leute zu treffen....oh das wäre also wieder dieses jahr....aber da fahre ich lieber mal wieder nach italien an eine messe
da ist nicht nur das essen besser sondern noch schön klein und .....


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2011)

klingt soweit gut für mich!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2011)

Bestens...streicht euch das datum im kalender an.
Wie schon mal erwähnt...die die dann kommen verbringen einen schönen geselligen tag miteinander.


----------



## singlestoph (12. Februar 2011)

so kommt man ganz elegant darum herum
finale 24h wenn handpilz fahrradschau wäre in shwäbish sibirien und während der oirobeik beiken ....


----------



## BontragerTom (12. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Natürlich fehlt es nicht an Getränken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoi, 

schade, habe über zwei Jahre in Emmenbrücke gelebt, bin jetzt wieder in Köln, sonst wär ich mit meinem Bonti dabei.

Als Dosengetränk würde ich aber Calanda empfehlen, ds einzig feine Bier i dr Schwiiz 









Ade & schönen Gruß in die "alte" Heimat und die schönste Stadt der Welt.


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2011)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> schade, habe über zwei Jahre in Emmenbrücke gelebt, bin jetzt wieder in Köln, sonst wär ich mit meinem Bonti dabei.
> 
> ...



 miiiiep! so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht.

paul 01 / amboss blonde / appenzeller spezial und natürlich das einsiedler lagerbier aus der bügelflasche 

und ich bin mit bier wirklich wählerisch, weil hiermit aufgewachsen


----------



## BontragerTom (12. Februar 2011)

Ok ok,
kenne halt aus meiner zeit nur
Eichhof,
Feldschlösschen,
Calanda
und
das gute Tell aus´m Coop

Nach zwei Fläschchen o.33 dieser Spezialitäten (bis auf Calanda)hatte ich am nächsten tag nen Kopf...
Lager plörre.
Wobei ich das Tell auch noch gut fand, wenn nix anderes greifbar.

Aber ihr sollt ja auch biken und nicht trinken...


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo, da gibt es noch das Stadtbüeler Bier in Gossau...mmmhhhh.
Vollmondbiar...und und und...einige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (13. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo, da gibt es noch das Stadtbüeler Bier in Gossau...mmmhhhh.
> Vollmondbiar...und und und...einige.


in der tat das stadbühler bier haben wir 10 jahre unterstützt- dann kam aber die appenzeller revolution der firma locher...
ich kann aber gerne ein paar gossauer bügelflaschen mitbringen 
 ja in der ost-ch hast noch ein paar unabhängige brauereien- mal abwarten wie lange noch....


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja in der ost-ch hast noch ein paar unabhängige brauereien- mal abwarten wie lange noch....



das allein spricht leider auch noch für gutes bier - siehe turbinenbräu

toller style, radaffine produkte und grafiken, 





















sympatischer auftritt, aber das bier ist einfach nicht wirklich fein - sprint aus der flasche geht noch


----------



## zedi (14. Februar 2011)

Eichhof wurde von Heinecken geschluckt. Deshalb trinken echte Luzerner jetzt das hier:  http://brauerei.lu/


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Februar 2011)

Jep,oder au LANZ-Biar...ir grosse 0,7er fläsche...gloub das isch nidwalder oder obwalder biar.




zedi schrieb:


> Eichhof wurde von Heinecken geschluckt. Deshalb trinken echte Luzerner jetzt das hier:  http://brauerei.lu/


----------



## Superfriend (18. Februar 2011)

Klingt super, schöne Idee!

Wenn an dem Termin nicht was gravierendes anderes anliegt, bin ich dabei. Als Velo zur Auswahl stünden bei mir ein Singular Swift (SSP, da laufendes Projekt noch keine Bilder) oder der geschaltete Pornobock:


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2011)

Hei geiles bike...gefällt mir schon seit längerem. Das rot am bike ist hübsch. Würde den vorbau ebenfalls in rotelox wechseln.

Natürlich würde ich mich auf leute vom deutschen lande auch freuen.

Greets an alle steeler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich mich auf leute vom deutschen lande auch freuen.



Leute vom Lande oder aus deutschen Landen?


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Februar 2011)

ja die 3-4 jahre alten on one waren doch noch aus reynolds??
 die linie ist schon sehr fein


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2011)

natürlich aus deutschen landen...oder so...


----------



## Tomec 015 (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jens und ganze Stahlgemeinde,
werde am 3. September auch kommen.....wenn ich darf, ist zwar ätzend weit, aber das ist es mir wert. Bringe meine Frau und 2 Giesemann Bikes mit! Nummer 3 ist gerade im Bau!
Schöne Grüße und schöne WE an alle!   Reik


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2011)

das scheint ja ein ordentliches (also grosses) grüppchen zu werden 

ich steige jetzt auf meinen stahlbock (allerdings den ohne stollen) und rolle durch die zürcher lande, oder landen, oder gleich zürcher oberlande...?

morgen solls regnen, also rauf auf die bikes


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Reik da bin ich wirklich überascht
Find ich echt toll. Bring alles mit...freu mich riesîg, dass du kommst. Ja schon alleine der weg ist nicht gerade um die ecke. Was sind das denn???Ca 7-8 stunden??? D amuss ich ja noch was einfallen lassen betreffend schlafmöglichkeit. Werde mich da mal umschauen bei meinem zu hause wos ned teuer ist und wenn ich weiss wieviel übernachten möchten werd ich da was reservieren. 
Vielleicht find ich was wo auch ohne grosses geld übernachten kann.

Zu meinem GIESEMANN muss ich sagen, bin bestens zufrieden. Die geo, der flex, die farbe, die verarbeitung, alles top. Und ich habe das ding wirklich echt grossartig die letzten 2 monate ran genommen. Meine freeride- kollegen bestaunen mich jedesmal, weil es immer noch hält

Also jungs, das wird ja wirklich ein illustres grüppchen. Weiterbiken und das schöne wetter geniessen. War heute das erste mal seit 3 monaten wieder mit meiner freundin, die die achillessehne geriossen hat unterwegs. Hat spass gemacht.

Ach ja reik und bilder wollen wir dann natürlich auch noch sehen von euren zwei bikes...

Greets jens



Tomec 015 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens und ganze Stahlgemeinde,
> werde am 3. September auch kommen.....wenn ich darf, ist zwar ätzend weit, aber das ist es mir wert. Bringe meine Frau und 2 Giesemann Bikes mit! Nummer 3 ist gerade im Bau!
> Schöne Grüße und schöne WE an alle!   Reik


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Bin weiter daran einiges für den 03. september zu erledigen

Falls es leute gibt die übernachten möchten werden meine freundin und ich noch ein grosses zelt aufstellen. Es kann auch mit mobilem intersatz bei unserer wohnung parkiert und darin geschlafen werden. Natürlichen müssen wenigstens die matratzen und schlafsäcke mitgebracht werden. Ok für ca 5 läute haben wir matratzen. 

Die wohnung liegt nicht in einem block oder hochhaus. Wir haben wbwnfalls ne richtig hübsche terasse mit wiese und blick auf den see. Fotos werden noch folgen. Also platz ist da.

Von der tour her haben wir natürlich viele möglichkeiten.
Bin erfreut, dass sich einige hier melden und mitmachen.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Februar 2011)

cool jens

ist gut möglich das ich schon am vorabend ankomme
bettkoffer hätte ich eh dabei
somit wäre ein guter tropfen ob traube oder hefe für den konsum bereit von meiner wenigkeit

2 touren> die direkte und eine mit schlaufe für die  racefraktion die noch 30 km mehr riden wollen  wäre doch optimal
meine saison fängt erst im mai an , aber bis sept sollte ich ohne kotzattacken bei den langsamen mithalten können


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...Wir haben wbwnfalls ne richtig hübsche terasse mit wiese und blick auf den see. Fotos werden noch folgen. Also platz ist da...



öhm, müssen wir denn dann überhaupt radfahren


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2011)

Na ja, wir könne ja auch einfach unsre bikes in den garten stellen uns easy hinsetzen und bei einem guten wein oder bier die bikes anschauen, die jeder zusammengebaut hat
Werden mal das wetter abwarten. Ansonsten ist wirklich alles drin...racerunde...trailrunde...trail mit freeride...ich denke am schluss wird es für jaden was dabeihaben. Natürlich kommt die aussicht mit gipfelwein nicht zu kurz. Auch päuschen können wir uns zwischendurch mal gönnen. Gibt genug unterwegs

Meine rennsaison beginnt am gardasee. Das erste mal dort. Hab erfahren dass die strecke nicht so der brüller sei. relativ gut mit einem hardtail zu fahren...jetzt wo ich mir so n plastikbomber von rocky mountain (element MSL) zugelegt habe. Das erste fully meiner langen bikegeschichte. Dafür muss jetzt mein Lapierre weg...wenn jemand interesse hat gibts bilder im album.

Aber mit den jungs wo ich im moment unterwegs bin braucht man sowas. Bin bis anhin mit meinem harten bock aus stahl dabei gewesen was nicht heisst das ich immer der langsamste war.

Es wird mir also ned langweilig mit schrauben. So, genug geschrieben es wird wieder geschraubt, hab ja ferien im moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2011)

hallo leute bin heuete mit einem teil meines hausrates in unsere neue wohnung eingezogen. Mit unserer meine ich natürlich die von meiner freundin und meine. Vielleicht wird es ja dann unsere im september...ich denke schon bei so vielen anmeldungen.

Wollte noch fotos schiessen aber sche...e man das wetter ist ja mal echt übel gewesen bei uns.

Habe meine stange in der wohnung aufgebaut die bikes aufzuhängen...fotos folgen natürich. Jatzt werde viele männer gleich neidisch...meine freundin findet das am geilsten in der wohung. 

HAbe nun noch was entdeckt. Bei mir auf dem hügel gibt es die alpgschwänd. Dor könnte man für 50.- sfr scghlafen mit frühstück. Am abend gibts da verschiede menus zur auswahl. Wäre auch noch ne möglichkeit. 

Bin voll im stress wegen der planung für unser treffen. Möchte ja was gutes aufbauen. damit man es jedes jahr wiederholen kann.

Also, freut euch aufs treffen...könnte spassig werden.

greets onkeldoc


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2011)

alles gute zur neuen bleibe!!

mach dir keinen stress jens
erfahrungsgemäss
viele anmeldungen und auch abmeldungen 

ca 10 tage vor dem treff wird dann konkret
wir sind alle unkompliziert und es wird ,egal ob 5 oder 15 bikes und reiter da sind 
ein guter tag


----------



## zedi (25. Februar 2011)

Alpgschwänd ist wirklich gemütlich! Aber da musst du weit im voraus anmelden und auf Änderung der Teilnehmerzahl reagiert der Herr Wirt meist etwas gereizt... Der Laden läuft einfach zu gut!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2011)

Aha, zedi kannt das ganze schon....ja da hast du natürlich recht.
Ich hoffe doch, dass ihr alle unkompliziert seit. Das macht das ganze dann auch ned so steif.
Werde nicht alzu viel planen, genau wegen den abmeldungen. Könnte ja die leute mit einer "startergebühr" an diesen tag binden

Wird auf jedenfall gemütlich...so wie ich die leute hier schonmal einschätzen kann.

greets mit blick zweischen den häusern auf den lake luzern


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2011)

mach dir um himmels nicht so viel arbeit. ich kann don da nur recht geben. ich habe schon unterschiedliche treffen mitgemacht und auch organisiert. in der letzten woche schwindet die zahl IMMER. 

eine nette tour, ein bisschen biker-trashtalk, den ein, oder anderen kaffee und evtl. noch ein bierchen. mehr brauchts nicht zwingend ;-)


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ....
> 
> eine nette *rentnertaugliche* tour, ein bisschen biker-trashtalk, den ein, oder anderen kaffee und evtl. noch ein bierchen. mehr brauchts nicht zwingend ;-)



so geht das!

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (25. Februar 2011)

wenn das Wetter passt mach ich, wenn's die Zeit erlaubt, eine Biketour 
Richtung Luzern. Mit welchen Bike weiss ich allerings noch nicht. 

keine Ahnung, ob's da ein Durchkommen gibt, der Plan wär via Napf ins 
Entlebuch und von da via Rengg oder Finsterwald Richtung Pilatus. 
Muss mich noch schlau machen.

ich würd also nur kurz reinschauen und nicht übernachten.


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> so geht das!
> 
> ciao
> flo



schuldigung 

habe meine gleichstellungsweiterbildung geschwänzt. kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2011)

werde mir lso nicht das bein ausreissen nur wegen ein paar steelers.

Natürlich werde ich was organisieren wo auch rentner mitkommen. Kristalliesiert sich ja wirklich so raus, als obs eher ein rntnertreffen wird...

Na gut, junge biker schwören ja auch nicht wirklich auf stahl...oder doch.

ISt cool von euch, dass ihr da so relaxt seit. Das macht ja auch alles leichter für mich und easyer. 

Das mit den absagen stimmt schon. Don hats auch schon gesagt...wer kommen will kommt und die die da sind verbringen einen schönen tag miteinander.

Ok zingel d'rengg isch jo grad oberhalb vo mim neue dihai.
nur verbiluege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomec 015 (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jens und Gemeinde,
lass die Sache ganz ruhig angehen, kein Stress, genauso ist es richtig!
Je weniger geplant so eine Sache ist, desto besser wird sie.
Bier trinke ich natürlich auch gern, werde auch was aus der Heimat mitbringen. 
Eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit brauche ich nicht, wir werden mit unserem fahrbaren Schlafzimmer T5 anrücken....Reik.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo reik

super für mich. Platz für den bus haben wir natürlich. 
Und ja, bring was aus deiner heimat mit. Da fühl ich mich auch wieder ein bischen beheimatet, da ich ja eigentlich doppelbürger bin...CH/D

Echt cool, dass ihr vorbeikommt. Freu mich riesig auf alle die kommen.

Ich bin die ruhe selbst... no streeeessssss!!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2011)

So, die ersten tage im neuen heim verbracht...phuuu. Der umzug kommt voran. Hab ja noch 2 monate zeit alles zu wechseln. Jetzt bin ich heute mal nidwalder "chnäbugring" worde. Bernersteuern adeeeeeee!!!!!!!

Nur schade, dass sich bei uns der winter wieder bemerkbar gemacht hat. Habe gestern die rängg gemacht, alpnach und mueterschwandebärg. Davon 30 min. im schnee zu fuss unterwegs. 

Hat jemand von euch noch einen rahmen aus stahl in 15"-16". Sollte scheibenbremsentauglich sein. Überlege mir meiner freundin noch was aufzubauen. Grösse von ihr ist 158cm. Natürlich nicht gleich ne halbe tonne schwer...der rahmen.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2011)

nimm nen 14er rahmen wenns geht bei 1.58
ansonsten 15er schnapper hier! 
 meine frau 1.60 wollte denn nicht
 sie wollte was aus bauxit........


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2011)

cool, danke don. Werde mal schauen.
schöne woche noch.


----------



## zedi (28. Februar 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> wenn das Wetter passt mach ich, wenn's die Zeit erlaubt, eine Biketour
> Richtung Luzern. Mit welchen Bike weiss ich allerings noch nicht.
> 
> keine Ahnung, ob's da ein Durchkommen gibt, der Plan wär via Napf ins
> ...



Nach Finsterwald und vor Gfellen geht eine Strasse weg Richtung Risete danach weiter zur Trockenmatt. Schon bist du im Eigental.

Gruss

Zedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (2. März 2011)

genau diese Route hat mir ein Kollege auch vorgeschlagen.
mal schauen, aber die scheint passend - danke!


----------



## zedi (3. März 2011)

Wenn du noch ein paar Höhenmeter mehr in Kauf nehmen willst, empfehle ich folgendes:

Vom Eigental hoch zur Würzenegg - Rosshütte - Fräki. Der Anstieg hat es ab Rosshütte in sich! Von der Fräki runter zur Talstation (Wirklich bis zur Station!) der Rutschbahn, dieser Forststrasse folgen bis zur Talstation der Brunni Bahn, da wieder hoch zum Renggpass (Schattenberg/ Lopper). Dem Grat entlang gibts nen leckeren Trail hinunter zur Acheregg. Dem See entlang nach Hergiswil.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2011)

ouuuu jaaaaaaa die strecke ist hübsch. der anstieg bet auchtte hat schon was.
Da haben wir ja einen einheimischen unter uns...????
Hast du nicht auch was aus stahl zum biken???


----------



## zingel (4. März 2011)

die paar Höhenmeter mehr sollten drinliegen - vor allem wenn's dadurch nette Pilatustrails gibt!
Muss dann halt nur wissen, wann am See der Bär steppt, damit ich genug früh starte.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. März 2011)

Meins du bei mir???
Ist immer was los...kannst kommen wie du willst. Bier und wein wird anwesen sein.


----------



## zingel (4. März 2011)

ihr geht doch auch auf ne Tour?


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2011)

ohh ja, hab ich doch schon fast vergessen.
Na ja, die einen würden sich ja auch mit etwas bier und wein zufrieden geben.
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja auch unterwegs.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2011)

Da es die letzten tage bei uns neblig war musste ich mal ne lanze brechen für das nidwalder lanzbier...
Natürlich war ich auch unterwegs...saukalt.





1,2,3 suffa!!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2011)

meine freundin hat mir heute offenbart, dass sie kein stahl haben möchte...schade.

Der umzug kommt voran. Ende April gehts an den gardasee ans rennen und im mai ins südtirol...trainingslager und der letzte schliff für die marathonserie IXS bike classic.

Meine freundin kommt auch gut voran seit ihrem achilessehnenriss. Nach  
3 1/5 monaten waren wir letztes wochenende wieder auf dem bike und hübsche trails gefahren.


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2011)

Hm, mit meinem Pulcro wäre ich ja auch geeignet - kann man sich auch kurzfristig anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2011)

Das ist kein problem. Muss einfach ein bisschen flexibel mit schlafmöglichkeit sein. Die bringen ihren schlafkoffer mit...wie z.b don trailo oder andere wie tomec_15 bringt seinen schlafbus mit. 

Ansonsten kein problem kurzfristig aufzutauchen. Getränke und essen ist sicher genug da.

Absolut geeignet...alles was mit stahl unterwegs ist.


----------



## zingel (17. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> marathonserie IXS bike classic.


fährst du alle Rennen?

ich hab mir mal SBM und Eigerbike vorgemerkt.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2011)

Fahre nicht alle rennen...Monte Generoso mit neuem Element MSL70, Etevayer mit grünem stahl,Golden Race SH eventuell stahl, o-tour obwalden...wenn sie dann einen sponsor finden und iron bike einsiedeln habe ich vor zu fahren. Muss noch schauen vielleicht gibts noch was zwischendurch. Muss noch schauen wegen kirchzarten.

Auf das elsa bike in estevayer freu ich mich. Strecke ist so crosscountry mässig aufgebaut. Rauf und runter mit vielen richtungswechseln und schönen trails. 

Hoffe man sieht den einen oder andreren an einem rennen.


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2011)

Kirchzarten bin ich dabei. Golden Race frand ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2011)

Tja, goldenrace sagt schon alles....race und nicht so anspruchsvoll. Beim kirchzarten marathon ist die gegend wenigstens noch schön aber auch ned wirklich anspruchsvoll von der strecke her.

Da musst mal an der elsa bike trophy in estevayer starten...hübsche trails dort oder natürlich der monte generoso.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2011)

Hab ein kleines update zu berichten...die pedalen sinds
eggbeater 2ti jetzt auch mit roter feder. Jetzt passt echt alles an dem bike. 
Rennsaison wir kommen!!!!!!!!





und im detail





diese woche steht absolut im zeichen des bikes. Jeden tag irgendwo unterwegs nach der arbeit.

greets jens


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2011)

Für mein neues projekt suche ich ein stahlframe oder komplettbike. Grösse müsste so um die 19"-20" sein.

Wenn jemand was nicht zum überhöhten preis hat meldet euch bei mir. Ich garantiere eine gute behandlung des bikes oder rahmens.

Möchte was mit einer übersetzung 1x10 oder 1x9 aufbauen. Das ganze wird dann auch wieder so leicht als möglich aufgebaut. Das geld spielt da natürlich auch noch ne rolle.

Nöchte da endlich mein traum mit grün elox teilen verwirklichen. Bin aber flexibel, wenn der richtige rahmen oder bike dabei ist um davon abzuweichen.

Bald gehts mit meiner saison los...bin schon langsam angespannt wie dieses jahr meine form sein wird. Hab schon lange nicht mehr soviel trainiert wie diesen winter. Noch ein monat und ab gehts an den gardasee marathon...freu freu freu.

greets an alle steeler


----------



## zingel (1. April 2011)

evtl. hängt er noch bei Stoph, weiss nicht genau, ob er schon verkauft ist.


----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Tja, goldenrace sagt schon alles....race und nicht so anspruchsvoll. Beim kirchzarten marathon ist die gegend wenigstens noch schön aber auch ned wirklich anspruchsvoll von der strecke her.
> 
> Da musst mal an der elsa bike trophy in estevayer starten...hübsche trails dort oder natürlich der monte generoso.



Der Monte Generoso steht noch auf meinem (Lebens-)Plan. Aber als Hamburger ist immer eine Weltreise. Dieses Jahr wird´s wohl auch noch (nochmals) der Nati.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (1. April 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> meine freundin hat mir heute offenbart, dass sie kein stahl haben möchte...schade.



wirklich schade....

hätte ein britishracinggrünes Serotta ATX 15" mit 54,5er horizontalem Oberrohr....zwar ohne Diskmounts, sollte aber für einen guten Löter kein Problem darstellen..leider 1" Steuerrohr

Rahmengewicht um 1500g...

btw. könnt ihr für das Steeltreff noch eine Pflegeperson gebrauchen, so wie es momentan aussieht könnts klappen... 

Ausserdem sollte ich noch etwas Spionage betreiben wie man so ein Event veranstaltet....einen Monat später(1./2.10) solls dergleichen für Titanfanatiker geben....


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2011)

Hallo nebeljäger na warum nicht. Im gegensatz zu mir habt ihr ja schon ein Ti-Treffen durchgeführt.

Habe ja leider kein Ti sonst wär ich da auch dabei.

Klar können wir noch begleiter gebrauchen. Kein problem, bin offen für leute kennenzulernen.

Werde stoph mal anfragen ob er noch da ist. Das wär natürlich was hübsches um aufzubauen. Danke für die info.


----------



## ZeFlo (1. April 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo nebeljäger na warum nicht. Im gegensatz zu mir habt ihr ja schon ein Ti-Treffen durchgeführt.
> 
> Habe ja leider kein Ti sonst wär ich da auch dabei.
> 
> ...




ti schrauben reichen völlig 






ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (1. April 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ti schrauben reichen völlig



na dann


----------



## onkel_doc (2. April 2011)

da bau ich doch an meinem stahl noch was mit ti an und ab gehts zum treffen. Vielleicht hat ja bob sticha noch was für mich. Mein erstes war von ihm.

Ach ja, hier noch was von unserer terasse heute beim frühstück vor der tour

Morgen nochnmal freu mich schon.

greets


----------



## singlestoph (3. April 2011)

ich hab gerade was schwarzes mit ein wenitsch gold aufgebaut 

das auf dem bild gehört aber eigentlich dem herrn zingel .... 

steht noch zum verkauf, der ricardomann wollte kwasi neuware zu dem preis ..... und stahl sei ja sowieso und er war eher zu klein ....


hängt also noch rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (3. April 2011)




----------



## onkel_doc (3. April 2011)

Na wen soll ich denn jetzt fragen. Zingel sagt du hast den und du sagst er gehört zingel...na dann sollte er ja noch wo sein bei euch und niemand hat verwendung ich hätte das schon....

Würde ihn hübsch "zwäg" machen...


----------



## Tomec 015 (3. April 2011)

Hallo Stahlgemeinde,
wollte mal ein neues Mitglied fürs Stahltreffen vorstellen, weiß aber nicht wie man große Foto`s direkt in den Beitrag einstellt.....Schmerzen
helft mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge....Danke Reik


----------



## onkel_doc (3. April 2011)

Hallo reik musste mich auch zuerst schlau machen.
Foto vom kompi auf dein konto hochladen.
Klick auf Tomec_015 dann kommst du direkt auf die fotos in deinem album. Foto anklicken und dann auf BB Code klicken dann erscheinen unter dem foto 4 linien wo man klein mittel gross und ganz gross sieht.
Rechte maustaste das gewünschte markieren und kopieren drücken.
Danach zurück auf die antwort und das ganze dort reinkopieren. Danach die ganze antwort hochladen und schon ist das bild in der gewünschten grösse da.


----------



## zingel (3. April 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Zingel sagt du hast den und du sagst er gehört zingel...na dann sollte er ja noch wo sein bei euch und niemand hat verwendung ich hätte das schon....



ist wie geschrieben - er gehört mir, aber hängt bei Stoph im Shop
...dass es dort nicht so leer ausschaut. 

hast PN


----------



## onkel_doc (3. April 2011)

aha okayo, habs gesehen und danke für die nachricht. Wenn alles klappt wird es für das steeltreff noch eines zu schauen geben

see you


----------



## Tomec 015 (3. April 2011)

Danke für den Tip....das wird Rahmen Nr.:3
Scheibenbremsaufnahme, Sitzstrebensteg und Kabelführungen fehlen noch!
Ziel: unter 1680g bei 18.5 Zoll
bringen wir im Sep. mit.......schöne Grüße Reik


----------



## onkel_doc (3. April 2011)

Geil, 1680g ist ne ansage. Hast du eigentlich noch anfragen bekommen???
Hab ja genug werbung mit meinem gemacht.

was für ne farbe solls denn haben??

Werde den schwarzen von zingel noch aufbauen. Hoffe bis sept bin ich fertig. freu mich auf alle steelrider im sept.

Und das coole ist hab von dir noch nicht mal ein bild gesehen. das ist vertrauen..,und hat sich bis jetzt echt gelohnt reik.

Das grüne ist das beste was ich bis jetzt aufgebaut habe. Der rahmen ist top!!!

Weiter so. Halt uns auf dem laufenden mit dem aufbau.

greets


----------



## versus (3. April 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ...dass es dort nicht so leer ausschaut.


----------



## singlestoph (4. April 2011)

wenn ich dich näher kennen würde so wie zb den volker würd ich jetzt arsch zu dir ....;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. April 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wenn ich dich näher kennen würde so wie zb den volker würd ich jetzt arsch zu dir ....;-)



 öhhm, wie jetzt ? pah, geht man einmal nicht mit biken...


----------



## singlestoph (4. April 2011)

kannst froh sein dass du nicht mit..... aber ich hab ein cielo 29er verkaufen müssen , hat sich also gelohnt ....


----------



## versus (4. April 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> kannst froh sein dass du nicht mit..... aber ich hab ein cielo 29er verkaufen müssen , hat sich also gelohnt ....



habe eben die bilder gesehen und genau das gedacht 
gut, dass es gelohnt hat, denn wir hatten es sehr nett - 80km rr durch die sonne an der reuss entlang nach habsburg, dort bei freunden köstlich versorgt worden und dann über brugg baden zurück


----------



## onkel_doc (11. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

bin gerade wieder nach hause gekommen...von wien...schalalaaa war echt goil. Lohnt sich als städtebummel.

Mein interloc rahmen fehlt noch, ansonsten würde ich euch mit einem neuen aufbau beglücken...stoph vorwärts und lossenden


----------



## Don Trailo (12. April 2011)

interloc rahmen 

wirst freude haben!!

selten und schön verarbeitet


----------



## onkel_doc (12. April 2011)

Ja man das werde ich...hab ja schon die ersten teile zu haus. Mal schauen obs dann bis zum steeltreff fertig wird. Lass mir da mal ein bischen zeit. Meine bessere helfte hat die hände übern kopf geworfen als ich ihr eröffnet habe ein nneues aufzubauen. Aber 2 sind einfach zu wenig für mich mit zwei wohnorten oder besser gesagt einem arbeitsort und einem wohnort.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. April 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Meine bessere helfte hat die hände übern kopf geworfen als ich ihr eröffnet habe ein neues aufzubauen. Aber 2 sind einfach zu wenig für mich mit zwei wohnorten oder besser gesagt einem arbeitsort und einem wohnort.


 
 ja das sind auch gründe für mehere bikes 
 meine liebste versteht mich zur zeit auch nicht.... da ich wieder ein neuer traum verfolge...( hat aber nichts mit stahl zu tun.....)


----------



## versus (12. April 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> da ich wieder ein neuer traum verfolge...( hat aber nichts mit stahl zu tun.....)



 dann wirds wieder spannend. obwohl, wenn nicht stahl, dann ist ja zumindest das rahmenmaterial schon klar


----------



## onkel_doc (12. April 2011)

Was für einen carboracer soll es denn sein????
nicht wirklich oder???



Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja das sind auch gründe für mehere bikes
> meine liebste versteht mich zur zeit auch nicht.... da ich wieder ein neuer traum verfolge...( hat aber nichts mit stahl zu tun.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (13. April 2011)

ein plastikfully von titus ?


----------



## onkel_doc (13. April 2011)

vielleicht ein 27,5er schön zwischen 26er und 29er...das würde ich gerne mal testen...hab ja in der neuen ausgabe von mountainbike davon gelesen...der neue hype. von ZTR gibts räder und von kenda glaub ich pneus. Passen meistens auch in herkömmliche rahmen und gabeln rein.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. April 2011)

So OT



onkel_doc schrieb:


> von kenda glaub ich pneus



u.a. auch von Pacenti - 650b Tange-Stahlrahmen gibt's z.B. von Soma 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> .... da ich wieder ein neuer traum verfolge...( hat aber nichts mit stahl zu tun.....)



Bei Don Trailo tippe ich diesmal auf ein 29er-Bauxit-Fully von Santa Cruz.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. April 2011)

gehört nicht hier rein - nein kein titus nein kein santa
 ev
 wenns mir gefallen wird( da ich heikel bin....
http://ventanausa.com/2011_El_Rey_Geometry2.html
sorry onkel für ot
 die frage ist auch.... werden die hinterbauten an andere schon im2011/2012 geliefert??
und sowieso
 meine kASSE IST LEER
 ZUERST MÜSSTEN NOCH 2 RÄDER( ODER FRAMESETS SICH VERABSCHIEDEN....) 
also bleibe ich mal noch beim träumen...


----------



## onkel_doc (14. April 2011)

sieht ja aus wie ein speci...
kein problem don


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. April 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mein interloc rahmen fehlt noch, ansonsten würde ich euch mit einem neuen aufbau beglücken...stoph vorwärts und lossenden



Ist das der 26er in schwarz mit gold?  Vllt. sogar fillet brazed ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. April 2011)

ja


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2011)

devinitiv jep...schalalaaa!!!!! 
freu mich riesig. Kurbel, schalthebel, kettenblattschrauben, LRS, sind schon da.
Vorbau kommt auch bald.
Bremsen kommen ca in einem monat von jemand die sie dann nicht mehr braucht.

Wenn ich dann den rahmen endlich habe gehts ans schrauben...ohne zeitdruck und hecktik.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2011)

Sorry für dich...werd ihn aber gut behandeln



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Ist das der 26er in schwarz mit gold?  Vllt. sogar fillet brazed ?


----------



## singlestoph (15. April 2011)

der rahmen sitzt seit 2 tagen in der kiste ... werd morgen oder eher montag mal bei der post vorbeikommen ...also zu einem zeitpunk wenn da auch offen ist

s


----------



## onkel_doc (16. April 2011)

super danke...heute beim kollegen das erste mal auf einem 29er gesessen...hat sich gut geschlagen das teil.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. April 2011)

Jetzt weiss ich wieso ich meinen rahmen noch nicht bekommen habesinglestoph war noch unterwegs und hat uns die hübschen bilder im stahlfred hochgeladen.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. April 2011)

Hab meinen rahmen immer noch nicht...
Brauch was zum schrauben...sniff

@singlestoph
Hat das sitzrohr 27,2??? Dann kann ich mich schonmal nahc einer sattelstütze umschauen...


----------



## zingel (28. April 2011)

ja, 27.2


----------



## onkel_doc (28. April 2011)

danke zingel für die info...sorry stoph, der rahmen ist da
meine freundin hat mich heute mittag informiert.
Jetzt kann es ja losgehen.

Bin am wochenende noch am gardasee und dann gehts ans zusammenbauen.

greets an alle und ev sieht man ja den einen oder anderen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. April 2011)

Das Warten hat ein Ende. 

Viel Spaß beim schrauben. 

Jetzt wollen wir aber auch nen Aufbauthread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. April 2011)

Ja ok, werde mich für einen aufbauthreat bemühen...leider wissen ja schon alle wie der rahmen aussieht...wenn zeit ist beginnt es dann morgen schon.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2011)

So, gestern abend von finale zurück und muss sagen...war gut und ned so toll.

Die anmeldeorganisation war schrecklich. Bei mir hats ja noch funktioniert aber bei meinen zwei kollegen war es echt kacke.
Gelder mussten nochmals bezahlt werden, strtnummern konnten erst am rennmorgen geholt werden. Wirklich nicht so prickelnd. 

Die rennstrecke ist in meinen augen auch nicht so der brüller. Viele fahrer dich bergab lieber einen shuttle genommen hätten als zu fahren gab es zuhauf. Wenigstens hat das resultat gestimmt...für mein erstes renn in diesem jahr wars ok.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wie dem crosscountry-rennen nächstes wochenende in solothurn entkommen kann. Meine freundin drängt mich schon seit anfang jahr da mal mitzufahren...ich bin ein marathonfahrer holt mich hier raus!!!!!!!

Mal schauen, vielleicht regnet es ja und ich muss ned starten. Ansonsten lass ich mich vielleciht mal versägen.

Übrigens, die ersten teile sind da und an mein interloc gebaut.
siehe separater fred.

greets onkeldoc


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2011)

Hei jungs habt ihr was neues am start??? Bikes oder infos von neuem stahl?? 
Wie war freiburg??? Ned so gut oder wie???

Grüsse aus dem Vinschgau/Südtirol


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Mai 2011)

weitere hübsche impressionen vom lake luzern für das stelltreffen am 03. September 2011...





Bei mir zu hause





Mein motto für dieses jahr...schalalaaa





grüsse von einem WAAAHHHHNSINS!!!!!!!wochenende


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juni 2011)

das zweite ist nun aufgebaut und bereit für den steelride...welches nehm ich denn jetzt. Natürlich das grüne. Wer keines hat und trotzdem kommen möchte...grösse ca 186cm und dann gehts ab mit dem interloc.





Am schönen vierwaldstättersee!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2011)

da ich keinen stahl mehr zum fahren habe, muss ich passen.... und mit abwesenheit glänzen.............


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2011)

och nee!!!! Mit wem gibts jetzt noch wino trinken???
Also wenn du nichts vor hast kannst natürlich trotzdem auftauchen. Hab ja noch eins mit starrgabel
He und kein curtlo...sorry für den besitzer.

Möchte allgemein noch fragen, wer im moment noch kommen kann oder kommen möchte.
Alle melden aus nah und fern.


----------



## zingel (23. Juni 2011)

ich komm spontan vorbei, wenn ich's mit ner Biketour verbinden kann.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2011)

Kannst ja die pilatusrunde vorgängig oder nachträglich anhängen oder einfach die fräkmünt. Ist meine feierabendtrainingsrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (24. Juni 2011)

Nach Zedis Angaben werd ich wohl folgendes versuchen:

Willisau - Napf - Entlebuch - Finsterwald - vor Gfellen Strasse weg Richtung Risete - Trockenmatt - Eigental - hoch zur Würzenegg - Rosshütte - Fräki - runter zur Talstation der Rutschbahn - Forststrasse bis zur Talstation der Brunni Bahn - hoch zum Renggpass (Schattenberg/ Lopper) - dem Grat entlang lecker Trail hinunter zur Acheregg. 


sollte aber schönes Wetter sein.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> Nach Zedis Angaben werd ich wohl folgendes versuchen:
> 
> Willisau - Napf - Entlebuch - Finsterwald - vor Gfellen Strasse weg Richtung Risete - Trockenmatt - Eigental - hoch zur Würzenegg - Rosshütte - Fräki - runter zur Talstation der Rutschbahn - Forststrasse bis zur Talstation der Brunni Bahn - hoch zum Renggpass (Schattenberg/ Lopper) - dem Grat entlang lecker Trail hinunter zur Acheregg.
> 
> ...



Coole tour...und wenn es schön wetter ist absolut schön von der aussicht.
Den napf werde ich dieses wochenende erkunden beim stöckli marathon ohne zeitmessung. Wird als training gefahren. Auf der fräckmünt ist es auch schön und die rengg kenn ich ebenfalls schon bestens. Die abfahrt vo dr rengg isch eh hammergeil.

Da wärs dann natürlich supi wenn du auf einen sprung vorbeischaust.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo jungs, ,mal was anderes aus stahl als immer nur bikes.

Aus zeitlichen gründen ist nun mein etwas anderes bike verkäuflich geworden. Möchte mich darum davon trennen und jemanden anderen glücklich damit machen.













Es tut mir weh in der seele aber es muss sein.

Interesse??? PN an mich. greets und das steelride nicht vergessen 03.09.2011


----------



## zingel (31. Juli 2011)

kannst ja mal ne kleine Ausfahrt hierhin machen
www.franks-originale.ch


----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2011)

danke für die info

hab ihn gerade angeschrieben.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. August 2011)

Verkauf es nicht. Das ist doch so ne coole Maschine. Du wirst es sicher nach 3 Sekunden bereuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (2. August 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs, ,mal was anderes aus stahl als immer nur bikes.
> 
> Aus zeitlichen gründen ist nun mein etwas anderes bike verkäuflich geworden. Möchte mich darum davon trennen und jemanden anderen glücklich damit machen.
> 
> ...



Sollte es nur aus zeitlichen Gründen und nicht wegen der Kohle sein, behalt das Ding! So etwas bekommst du nicht mehr und du beißt dich eher früher denn später in den Hintern. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich dich auch verstehen, mein letztes Mopped, welches ich eigentlich nie mehr verkaufen wollte mußte letztes Jahr gehen (Kawa W650 in Bestzustand) und ich habe es noch keine Sekunde bereut, da ich in meiner knappen Freizeit lieber mit Muskelkraft die Berge erklimme...
Steeltreffen werde ich wohl nicht wahrnehmen können.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. August 2011)

Hallo jungs es ist wirklich wegen der knappen zeit. wohne an zwei orten, hab ein zeitintensives hobby mi biken, mein sohn möchte auch noch was von mir...

Leider ist es so. Mit den mechanikern ist es auch ned so das wahre. Man kann ja ned alles selber machen an dem hobel.

Hatte wirklich meinen spass damit aber nun isses zeit mein schnuckelchen gehen zu lassen...sniff sniff

Danke elrond für deine nachricht.


----------



## singlestoph (3. August 2011)

den verlustschmerz kannst du dann damit







versuchen zu überwinden


----------



## Jaypeare (3. August 2011)

Muss leider passen. Urlaub ist zu dem Termin nicht drin, und nur für ein Wochenende mal eben 1300km fahren auch nicht.

Ich hoffe dann ersatzweise auf ein paar schöne Fotos.


----------



## zingel (1. September 2011)

ist jetzt am Sonntag oder?


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2011)

ne ne am samstag. 
nebeljäger wird kommen und der rahmenbauer von meinem grünen mit anhang und eventuell noch jemand im schlepptau.

Am samstag sollte es ja jetzt bestes wetter sein.


----------



## versus (1. September 2011)

wie schon angekündigt, geht es mir am samstag leider wirklich nicht. das wetter sollte nun wirklich passen und ich wünsche euch viel spass!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2011)

schade, ja das wetter wird gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2011)

guten morgen an alle steelrider...ein wunderschöner tagesbeginn heute morgen. Die deutschen kollegen aus thüringen sind gut angekommen.

Das erste gute nachtessen haben wir hinter uns und vor uns liegt ne hübsche tour.





Ach ja und der kühlschrank lässt keine wünsche offen





allen ein schönes wochenende


----------



## Don Trailo (3. September 2011)

*viel spass!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. September 2011)

das sieht gut aus! viel spass auf der tour


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2011)

danke jungs und schade, dass ihr nicht dabei sein könnt. Hätte euch gerne mal kennengelernt.

Mach noch schnell werbung für nächste woche...O-Tour marathon in alpnach. schöne strecke am pilatus vorbei übers langis und wer will noch auf den "ächerli pass".

greets


----------



## nebeljäger (4. September 2011)

ich hoffe ihr hattet es gut....
schade das es bei mir nicht geklappt hat die Stahlverrückten und ihre Innerschweizer Trails kennenzulernen...(sollte wohl mal den Job wechseln....)

aber, aufgehoben ist nicht abgesagt....


----------



## onkel_doc (4. September 2011)

klar man es war sensationell und das wetter der hammer!!!!
Das anschliessende nachtessen mit thüringer spezialitäten ebenfalls.

Müssen sonst mal was kurzfristig abmachen und wenns geht dann gehts...hab da noch einige hübsche locations für euch. 

Nächstes wochenende ist jetzt mal die o-tour in alpnach...ist da wer von euch dabei??

Fotos folgen


----------



## onkel_doc (4. September 2011)

hier nun die bilder der tour. 

angefangen mit einem breiten grinsen, weil das wetter supi war





weiter gehts mit impressionen der tour





der rahmenerbauer





die beiden steelrider





am see





der organisator





am schluss haben wir einen guten schluck wein genossen





alles in allem ein herrlicher tag mit sympatischen leuten. Ein gelungener tag.

machts gut bis zum nächsten mal am lake luzern


----------



## shutupandride (6. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> der organisator


gouder bahrd


----------



## nebeljäger (6. September 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> gouder bahrd



Klasse Trikot, irre Lokation und österreichischer Wein.....


----------



## onkel_doc (6. September 2011)

jo man der bahrd wird noch länger
bis ende jahr wird er mal noch wachsen.

Das wetter war wirklich genial, nur schade das ned mehr leute da waren.

Für das nächste mal hat man die möglichkeit auf dem camping zu übernachten und vielleicht ergibt sich noch ein wochenende um es mit mehreren leute zu geniessen.


----------



## zingel (6. September 2011)

wir gingen kurzfristig mit dem Boot zur RedBull Rampe, ansonsten hätt ich auch vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. September 2011)

war sicher auch cool. Das chaos in luzern hab ich mir nicht antun wollen.
Das war an diesem wochenende wieder mal grenzwärtig und drüber.

Wir waren froh mit dem bike unterwegs gewesen zu sein.
Mit dem boot gab sicher keinen stau...oder doch??


----------



## shutupandride (7. September 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Klasse Trikot, irre Lokation und österreichischer Wein.....


fehlt bloß noch ein schönes totes tier am teller


----------



## onkel_doc (7. September 2011)

kann ich dir geben





mmmmhhhhh war richtig gut...


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> kann ich dir geben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schaut echt lecker aus, aber ich sech da ka viech aufm teller - edit: weils in der plaste verpackung direkt vor meiner fedden nosn lach - ich vollpfosten...


----------



## shutupandride (7. September 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ... aber ich sech da ka viech aufm teller...


aaaaalex, schau hald ermoll undern sollooood nunder, bou!
mensch na ...


----------



## zingel (7. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mit dem boot gab sicher keinen stau...oder doch??



nö, den Stau haben wir ausgelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (7. September 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> aaaaalex, schau hald ermoll undern sollooood nunder, bou!
> mensch na ...



buberla, konnt ja net ahnen, dass dei iner schwaitz blos so glaane kanten fleich zum verbutzn ham...


----------



## onkel_doc (7. September 2011)

he alex, hab mich an den deutschen besuch angepasst
Wenns nach mir gegangen wäre häts ein spanferkel gegeben.

Des is mai welt. Bin ja halber franke...


----------



## shutupandride (8. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir gegangen wäre häts ein spanferkel gegeben.


dann sei mal froh dass des ned gmacht hast, sonst hättest drei wochen spanferkel essen können, evtl dünnpfiff bekommen und die saison beenden müssen


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2011)

gibt jo a ein mini pic


----------

